# Very dark Tiger snake from Melbourne– short video



## saratoga (Feb 22, 2013)

Actually it's from Wilsons Promontory, a couple of hours drive from melbourne

Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) at Wilsons Promontory - YouTube


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 22, 2013)

bloody awesome tiger!


----------



## cheekabee (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah that is an awesome snake, probably the best looking tigers in vic


----------



## whyme (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice tiger. The prom also has some killer looking copperheads


----------

